# Best Supplies Etc?



## spencehouse (Apr 6, 2016)

Setting up to do some repairs/rebuilds.  What are the best, and/or what do you use, for:

Bearing grease
degreaser
penetrating oil
chain oil
cone wrenches
chain breaker
tire pump (both mobile and shop)
hub rebuild tools

and best/favorite tool?

Thanks!!!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 6, 2016)

The list of tools is too long. But I will say, never skimp on your high use tools. Always buy the best wrenches, sockets, and screw drivers you can afford at the time. Penny wise, pound foolish if you skimp on those. Good tools will repay you over their lives.

The choicer chemicals from your list I keep in my shop:
Kano Kroil
50/50 ATF-Acetone
30 Weight Motor Oil
3-in-1 Blue Label (SAE 20 machine oil)
Hoppe's Gun Oil
WD40
Ballistol
Acetone
Paint Thinner
Orange Degreaser
Rubbing Alcohol
Regular/Household Lithium Grease (green or brown)
High temp lithium grease (for coaster brakes)

Pump:
Wrench Force Heavy Duty Floor (Manual) Pump With Gauge

I prefer a manual pump to an automatic or a compressor for bike tires. 

Do yourself a favor and get a good tub of the Orange/Citrus Degreaser. The stuff really works well and is not hard on your hands. I was always taught to "rub down" with paint thinner to loosen the grease, then wash off with soap and water. That's very bad for you and I eventually converted to orange degreaser for cleaning my hands.


----------



## spencehouse (Apr 7, 2016)

SirMike1983, thanks for the recommendations!!  Anyone else?


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 7, 2016)

0000 steel wool
PB bolt buster
Wire wheel
spoke wrenche(s) 
crank tool(s) 
chain wrench
pedal wrench
never-dull
chain tool
defo cone wrenches as you said
bike stand
truing stand


----------



## boardhoarder (Apr 7, 2016)

Gibbs oil. 

Great stuff and SO many uses.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2016)

Don't forget the TriFlow. Absolutely indispensable!


----------



## Dale Alan (Apr 8, 2016)

This rig comes in very handy. Takes all the guess work out of the equation.Metric and standard. Priceless when you are going through a pile of ,nuts,bolts,axles,cones,etc.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 8, 2016)

My best and favorite tool isn't really a tool but two small work benches. Built a new one last year for the garage outta doubled medium density plywood. Then there is a small one in the basement right next to the wife's dryer that serves as an extra work area.......she never has fully grasped that concept, but who cares?  And more importantly right next to the dryer is a rack of bikes for "motivation"........ proper motivation is the best tool !


----------



## catfish (Apr 8, 2016)

I love WD-40. And use it a lot. But the best penetrating oil is Kroil.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 8, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Don't forget the TriFlow. Absolutely indispensable!
> 
> View attachment 303215




Was just about to post that, great stuff 
Here's a list of my must-have bicycle-specific tools:
Park PW-3 Pedal wrench
Park CT-2 chain tool
2 Park Park HCW‑7 wrenches
Hozan C-203 head race pliers 
Cone wrenches
Park FFG-2 Frame and Fork end alignment gauge set
Park Axle Vise 
2 Park SPA-4's: one to file down to fit narrower slots
Park HHP-2 or Bicycle research CP cup press
...I think that covers it, but I've found the more specialty tools the better.


----------



## catfish (Apr 8, 2016)

One thing I made up and have on my tool bench at all times is a quarter inch drive ratchet with a square head socket on it. You can use a star socket as well. But it is perfect for adjusting square head rear axle bolts.


----------



## spencehouse (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks all!  This is great and has really helped fill in some holes in my tools and supplies!!

Open for more ideas.


----------



## ram.1950 (May 31, 2016)

Don't forget the HD Kick Butt Vise - I saw two above in the same post.


----------



## spencehouse (May 31, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion.  I only have a smaller vice.  I need to get a kick butt, too heavy to have shipped.  Need to find one local.


----------



## ram.1950 (May 31, 2016)

Check Flea Markets, Craigs List - anyplace local that sells odds and ends. I bought one at an odds & ends store once for $40 - too heavy to carry to the car. Yes, definitely no shipping.


----------

